# Does naf magic work?



## rose bud (22 July 2011)

I have just started my new mare on naf magic liquid to try and calm her and help her adjust to her new home. I was wondering if anyone had any experience of using it and if it worked for them? If not, are there any calmers that did?


----------



## Ladybird (22 July 2011)

I used it (although not the liquid one) on a tb mare and it made a difference, although not enough (that's no discredit to the calmer, more to the horse!)

I also used EA Magnitude, which did about the same job for quite a lot less money IIFC


----------



## BentleyBelly (22 July 2011)

In my experience, no unfortunately.


----------



## canteron (22 July 2011)

I read somewhere that if you feed a MagOx supplement (the magnesium bit in NAF Magic) and the droppings go loose, then the horse doesn't have magnesium deficiency and it won't make any difference.  (However, if the horse does have  a magnesium deficiency it can help).

It also said that excess magnesium isn't harmful so its OK to try and see what impact it has on your horse.  I have my laminitic pony on Magnitude as it is also meant to help with that.

So the impact depends on whether your horse has a magnesium deficient diet in the first place (apparently, lots of pasture is magnesium deficient esp during Spring and Autumn)


----------



## Java (22 July 2011)

Didn't make the slightest difference to my mare when I tried it last year.


----------



## WellyBaggins (22 July 2011)

EllieBelly1 said:



			In my experience, no unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

^^ Ditto


----------



## Rollin (22 July 2011)

Ladybird said:



			I used it (although not the liquid one) on a tb mare and it made a difference, although not enough (that's no discredit to the calmer, more to the horse!)

I also used EA Magnitude, which did about the same job for quite a lot less money IIFC
		
Click to expand...

Using EA Magnitude on my lonely stallion, who wants to be back with his favourite mare.  It is magic!!


----------



## georgiegirl (22 July 2011)

no experience of the everyday supplement but have used the syringes for shows etc and have noticed a difference.


----------



## criso (22 July 2011)

The two main ingredients in NAF Magic are magnesium and Brewers Yeast - there are cheaper ways to feed these if it helps


----------



## Kokopelli (22 July 2011)

Nope didn't do a thing for my lad- obviously isn't short of magnesium.

Too much magnesium can actually lead problems with the calcium levels in the horses body because it effects the calcium absorption level. I'm not 100% sure of what this all means but I do know they can become quite ill from it.


----------



## ellie_e (22 July 2011)

My friend swears by it for her stressy cob she uses the powder though


----------



## Willowx (22 July 2011)

I used to use the powder form which has magnesium and herbs in it, and then I switched to Equine America Magnitude, which is cheaper and it works a little better as well. I remember reading on another forum that someone was told that Magic doesn't have enough Magnesium in it to calm a cow, so they also switched to Magnitude. My local tack store doesn't sell Magnitude as the deputy manager doesn't like giving horses pure powder magnesium.

Different calmers affect different horses, and some work better on others, but I'm not really sure if supplements like Magic & Magnitude actually do make that much difference, or if it's just like a placebo effect? For example, the rider thinks the horse is going to be calmer > acts calmer around the horse without really knowing > horse becomes calmer because the rider is calmer. (That's just one of my thoughts, anyway).
I would expect the instant ones would work better? But I don't know.  I've never used them.
I still do give my horse magnesium supplement in his food because he's a welsh cob, and magnesium is supposed to be good for laminitic types.


----------



## rose bud (22 July 2011)

Thankyou for the answers so far they have been very interesting! Please keep them coming!
I have heard the ea magnitude calmer mentioned a few times so it may be worth a try if magic doesn't work.
I'm hoping that it is just a temporary thing while she's settling in, and am also thinking of getting a companion for her as maybe this would help


----------



## Kat (22 July 2011)

My mare has magnitude too, tried to give her naf instant magic once and she was not having any of it! In fact it was more stressful trying to get her to have the calmer than it would have been to just not bother and put up with a stressy horse. 

She clearly didn't like it, kept rubbing her mouth on the wall as if to try and get rid of the taste, even when mixed with bran and treacle. Evenutally she pooed in the bucket so we gave up.


----------

